# Need Blower Motor Replacement Instructions for Atwood 8525-IV-DCLP



## Patrick Flohe (Nov 16, 2014)

This is proving to be a pain, so far. I was able to get the large squirrel cage fan off the motor, but don't know how to access the smaller fan in the gas valve / exhaust area. The motor was originally making a squeeling / screeching sound at first, but then would quiet down. Recently, it began making lots more noise, so I got a new blower motor. What a pain in the butt, to access & pull this stuff! Do I need to pull the whole furnace box? Do I have to remove the exhaust pipe as well? How does it come out? It's a very small area to get hands into!


----------



## LEN (Nov 16, 2014)

Here is a vid that might be close enough to yours to be of help.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d7YTOcSPOyI

LEN


----------

